# Any A+ Suggestions?



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

:compute: I have been using computers for years, so I am fairly experienced with the Windows environment and I know a little about hardware, such as motherboards CPU's and RAM. 

:trnsfrm:

But now its time to transform into a lean mean tech machine. I wanted to start with the A+ certification.

Any suggestions on what to study?

Or any ways to save money on testing and study materials?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I was thinking of selling a training CD I got with my school books. I was going to include the flash cards I used back in 2000. 

Get familar with laser printers and acronyms.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

How long did it take to study for the exam and did you already have a great deal of knowledge working with computers?


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Is it an actual person teaching on the cd because I think I understand and comprehend more of what I am learning from a live person. Rather than on my own out of a book


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I started as a bench tech back in early '98. In June or July of 2000 I passed the test. As for the cd couldn't tell ya. I haven't even opened it yet. Rumor has it though tech is pulling questions off of it so I may open it. I was thinking about making a kit and putting it on E-bay. I should have a Audio CD too. Great for putting you to sleep. Sorry, but the guy on it has a mono-tone voice.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

www.brainbuzz.com

Sybex cd's

and lots of plaing around...get some junkers to "destroy"

got to www.dogpile.com and put in A+ youll find more thant enough to pass the test


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

*that is [email protected]#$%*

Just kidding!  But I couldn't find anything on the website. "Brainbuzz had everything and best of all it was free" I think that website a will help me a great deal. It had practice exams, and excellent study guides. Thanks!:thmbup:


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

like any other search engines it all matters what you put into the search engine.....

try diffrent words.... A+ will get diffrent results then A+ certification and both will get diffrent results from "A+Certification"


----------

